

Square Testing New Payroll Product as Ambition Grows - justinsb
http://recode.net/2014/10/20/square-testing-new-payroll-product-as-ambition-grows/

======
wklauss
Seems like a really good new path to explore. Lots of really poor solutions to
manage payroll for small companies out there.

~~~
jeffasinger
The company I work for is in this space.

Before talking to them, I hadn't really thought much about it. I was
absolutely blown away by how much room there is for a better product.

